

Today, Apple publicly confirmed that they’ve forgotten why they exist. - mikeyanderson
http://bajigroup.com/think-different-no-more/

======
smoorman1024
I disagree with the premise that the new iOS design is that similar to Windows
Phone 7. Yeah it's "flat" and no longer skeuomorphic, but it doesn't remind me
of the experience of Windows Phone 7.

I don't disagree with you at the same time that AAPL didn't do anything
revolutionary here either. They hopefully, just made a much better operating
system by iterating on the core UI that millions of people have come to love.

